# anime!



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

*state your mbti type + what kind of anime (or shows in general) you're into*
for me, i like somewhat sad stuff, but not sad in the sappy kind of way. i also really dislike anime that's corny, miss me with that overly-emotional shit lol, and those which don't have only a single established genre (read [or should i say watch ha ha]: your lie in april, with the silly animations and whatever combined with the somewhat sad plot) my favorites are shows with kind of complicated plots and mystery/a decent amount of action/emotional depth 

* that being said*: feel free to list anime you think people that have similar tastes would enjoy ~
i liked durarara!!, code geass, and zankyou no terror, they're interesting & engage your mind


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

*MBTI:* Have a guess.
*Genre:* SoL, Rom-Com, Shoujo.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> *MBTI:* Have a guess.
> *Genre:* SoL, Rom-Com, Shoujo.


shot in the dark here but ... i just have this feeling that you've watched code geass
i love that damn show, lmao have you seen the abridged version on youtube


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

patadia said:


> shot in the dark here but ... i just have this feeling that you've watched code geass
> i love that damn show, lmao have you seen the abridged version on youtube


I have indeed watched: Code Geass,
And no I have not watched the abridged version.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

@narcissistic it's hilarious, you should. i watched it before watching the actual show but still cried laughing lol


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

patadia said:


> @narcissistic it's hilarious, you should. i watched it before watching the actual show but still cried laughing lol


I did the same thing with SAO.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@narcissistic make sure to check codement, that shit is gold.Prob better than the actual show.

Istj here.

I like plot driven shows with low animes tropes, I basically want a good story.
So somewhat mature shows that adults could see themselves watching without cringing.

I'm a big lover of:Science-Fiction-Military-Psychological-Mecha

Here are some of my favourites:

*Legend of the Galactic heroes*: Sci-Fi-Military-Space Opera

*Code Geass*: Sci-Fi-Mecha-Drama-Military

*Rahxephon*: Sci-Fi-Psychological-Mystery-Mecha

*Welcome to the Nhk*: Slice of life-Psychological-Comedy

*From the New World*: Sci-Fi-Supernatural-Drama-Mystery-Horror

The only correlation I could see is Istjs maybe liking Military shows above others.


----------



## Black Bear (Oct 10, 2016)

ESTP and I like... good question tbh.

Some anime I really like include:

Bungou Stray Dogs
Natsume Yuujinchou
Servamp
Yuri on Ice
Aoharu x Kikanjuu
Osomatsu-san

I actually just read the manga for half of those since I don't watch that much anime but yeah. I like kind of mystery, supernatural sort of stuff? I also like comedy and some sports anime.


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

INFP and it varies

Favourite ever is Claymore (dark fantasy)
But I also love animes like Azumanga daioh
Full metal panic: Fumoffu
Jungle wa itsumo Hale nochi Guu
Ergo Proxy
Noir


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not that into anime, but a couple of my friends are, so at one point i tried a few shows.  One ILI who has watched about a thousand different animes suggested to me (a long time ago, during teen years) that i should try watching "*Shugo Chara*".

Anyone seen this show?

I watched it, all of it (the first part & Doki! series). Since that was my "sweet 16" time that didn't feel anything near sweet emotionally, i was battling sad thoughts and pretty strong anxiety, ... AS childish this show is, it was just what i needed then. I loved the cheerful atmosphere in it. The whole "believe in yourself and do your best!" motivation evident in every episode was also motivating to me. Plus, ofcourse, it was fun to guess and see which couple would happen to eventually start dating. 

So yah. I'd say that's one anime that I've tried watching and actually liked. Despite the childishness of it. Or maybe more likely - I really liked it just for the sake of the childishness. 

*So, anyone got ideas about the characters' types?*


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

But ok, just so that i'd have followed the thread rules 
I'm *ENFP* and so far from what i've tried watching I liked* Sailor Moon *(when i was little), *Naruto* (teenage years..i know Naruto isn't considered a good anime in the eyes of true anime fans ) and the one i already mentioned in my previous comment.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Wangan Midnight and original Dragon Ball are the best animes ever. ISFP


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

My favorite genres to watch are shounen, romance, mystery, and horror.

My top 3 favorite shows are Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, Psycho-Pass, and the last would be a tie between Tokyo Ghoul and Death Note maybe.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

INTJ

Psychological, comedy and action, SOL. My top favorite anime shows include.

1. Gintama
2. Mushishi
3.Great Teacher Onizuka
4. Tatami Galaxy
5. Aria the origination
6. Ergo proxy


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

INTJ
I love psychological warfare/crime or comedy anime, like Death Note, Noragami, and Hataraku Maou-sama!
Another genre I like but am secretive about: shounen-ai.


----------



## jusplathemus (Jan 13, 2015)

I mostly prefer drama and slice of life stuff, where the focus is on the characters.

My favourites:
Kotonoha no Niwa (Most visually beautiful animation I've seen so far, with a pretty nice story)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku (I'm not sure how to describe this, but I loved it so much, that I started to learn Japanese so I could read the original novels this show was adapted from)
Kokoro Connect (basically a character study)
White Album 2 (quality drama about a love triangle)
Sword of the Stranger (awesome samurai movie)
Steins;Gate (great time-travel story)
Another (incredible atmosphere)
Akame ga Kill! (casualties.. lots of casualties..)


----------



## anxiouslybad (Oct 26, 2016)

INFP. Love Attack on Titan, Future Diary, Elfen Lied... Anything with gore and that streak of 'survival'.


----------



## jusplathemus (Jan 13, 2015)

anxiouslybad said:


> INFP. Love Attack on Titan, Future Diary, Elfen Lied... Anything with gore and that streak of 'survival'.


I'd recommend Akame ga Kill! for survival, and for gore, Another and Corpse Party: Tortured Souls. 
Though the last one might feel a bit rushed as it's a game adaptation in 4 episodes, but I played the game beforehand and it was surprisingly great (especially the ending).


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

INTJ

Some choice genres include: science fiction, dystopian, and cyberpunk.

My favourite anime is Psycho-Pass. Truly enjoyed the setting and characters - how they viewed their world, and how they reacted to it. Plus other questions of ethics and law, like a system's justifiability vs. necessity, when it is right to step outside the law, and so on...

In the aftermath of a global disaster, Japan alone has maintained law and order through the Sybil System, technology which utilizes cymatic scans to monitor, judge, and lay out lives for its citizens. Autocratic concerns are minimal, as this just works so well - Sybil can make people happier than they themselves can. Our reliance on technology is a major theme here, as a kind of 'ideal' is thought to have been reached at the cost of what some may say makes us human.

A similar movie along these lines is Harmony, which depicts a post-nuclear war medical 'utopia' with a social ethic so strong it crushes people's individuality and suffocates them with compassion. The story centers around three girls determined to strike back at this way of living by taking their own lives.

I also do not mind the occasional slice of life story, when delivered well. Simple coming of age stories, or accounts of people pursuing their dreams. At the moment, I am watching Yuri!!! on Ice.


----------



## jusplathemus (Jan 13, 2015)

Carnivore said:


> My favourite anime is Psycho-Pass.


It started off pretty good, but somehow I lost interest maybe halfway through the first season, and I never felt the desire to finish it.


----------



## Elusive_Certainty (Oct 3, 2016)

I bookmarked this thread days ago when I first saw it, and I was going to attempt to make a comprehensive list of anime and post a myanimelist link, buuuuuuut knowing how many anime I've watched and actually enjoyed over the years, that would take me over a year to complete (partially due to my needing to remember them all) and I don't want to necropost, so I'm just gonna list some that I haven't seen posted yet by combining what's currently on my personal anime list and what's on my brother's anime list — he and I share a lot of favorite anime in common. I'm also including anime movies because the OP didn't forbid it:

Gensoumaden Saiyuki
Boku No Hero Academia/Hero Academy
One Punch Man
Mob Pyscho 100
Cowboy Bebop
Shingetsutan Tsukihime
Rouroni Kenshin and Samurai X (I consider them a pair)
Hunter x Hunter
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (and pretty much all of the movies)
Neon Genesis Evangelion (if it hasn't been mentioned already)
Guyver
Read Or Die
Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust,
Assassination Classroom 
* *




Never has an anime made me cry as much as that one did e.e



Durarara
Fairy Tail
Koutetsujou no Kabaneri
Sinbad No Bouken
Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic
Magi: The Kingdom of Magic
Terraformars
Akira (the movie)
Berserk 
* *




and I greatly enjoyed the new season that came out, I hope they catch up to the manga at some point.



Black Blood Brothers
Black Lagoon (both parts)
Erased
Darker Than Black
Deadman Wonderland
E's Otherwise
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Guilty Crown
High School of the Dead
Peace Maker Kurogane
Katanagatari
Level E
Mutsu Enmei Ryuu Gaiden: Shura no Toki
Night Head Genesis
Flame of Recca
Yu Yu Hakusho
Samurai 7
Samurai Champloo
Samurai Deeper Kyo (I preferred the manga much more)
Hellsing Ultimate
History's Mightiest Disciple Kenichi
Suisei no Gargantia
Soul Eater
Tenjou Tenge
Trinity Blood
Wolf's Rain
Crayon Shin-Chan (if that counts as anime)
Gantz (both parts)
Desert Punk
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?

I'm going to add more (within the 24 hour limit) as I remember them:

Basilisk
Parasyte


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

infj... i watch shojou ha... not much anymore but i was into in the past:
fruits basket
ouran high school host club
special a
skip beat
vampire knight
kimi ni todoke

i did like death note too

at the moment i just read skip beat i always preferred manga to anime


----------



## Godney (Aug 28, 2016)

INTJ - I like psychological/thriller anime.

Mirai Nikki
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai
Elfen Lied
Death Note

I swear to god I'm not a psychopath.


----------



## Carissa Carissa (Aug 18, 2016)

INFP. I love Mobile Suit Gundam. My own personal favorites that I regularly seek out are fantasy, shoujo anime and slice of life anime, like Honey and Clover. The funniest anime I watched recently was Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun. I do watch magical, reverse-harems simply for light entertainment, even though most of them are way too predictable and not very creative. In this category, I've watched Kamigami no Asobi, Amnesia, Saiunkoku Monogatari (a huge step above the others), Akatsuki no Yona (pretty good, but unfinished), Hiiro no Kakera, Hakuoki, and every Angelique thing I could find online.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Not sure on my MBTI. Know I use TeFi, at the very least.

I like psychological anime. Higurashi. Paranoia Agent. Lain. Stuff like that.

I also really like Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Zankyou no Terror, and I also have a soft spot for shows like Your Lie In April and Boku No Hero Academia.


----------



## Godney (Aug 28, 2016)

Enistery said:


> Not sure on my MBTI. Know I use TeFi, at the very least.
> 
> I like psychological anime. Higurashi. Paranoia Agent. Lain. Stuff like that.
> 
> I also really like Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Zankyou no Terror, and I also have a soft spot for shows like Your Lie In April and Boku No Hero Academia.


I love Higurashi. Have you seen the second season? It's not as common, so a lot of people don't know about it. Both are great, though, IMO.

Also, You can take the cognitive functions test here:
Jungian Cognitive Functions Test


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Over rev!


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

Heavily doubting my type: But so far, I know I have Ne as one of my dom functions.

#1 Your lie in april (I love this anime. It literally squashed my heart and rekindled my love for music and living life)

Everything else on this list comes second to my heart:

Clannad (Almost everything from Key is good)
Robotics Notes;
Seitokai no Ichizon (season 1 only)
Kokoro Connect
Code Geass
Psycho Pass
Higurashi (season 1)
One Punch Man
Steins Gate;


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm an INFP, and I generally enjoy shows that have a lot of psychological and emotional depth, or that involve mysteries and mind games. I like Attack on Titan, Death Note, Fullmetal Alchemist (both versions), Erased, Ace Attorney (the games more than the anime though), Dangan Ronpa (same deal as ace attorney), and in the past I liked Fruits Basket and Soul Eater, but that was a really long time ago. I'm not the biggest anime fan out there so please don't kill me if these aren't considered that great by die-hard anime fans lol.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Isfj (probably)

I like comedy most
Also, shoujo, and slice of life, and mysteries
But that being said, there aren't many shows i wouldn't enjoy if i actually watched them... 
I don't really like things that just rely on action all the time, though i enjoyed many lighter shounen shows, but i actively avoid gundam, and really heavy fan service turns me off (if it's done occasionally, for comedic effect, i don't mind, and have been known to find it hilarious, but when most of the show is just broadcasting giant boobs... No)

Will link my mal eventually, and probably highlight my top few choices alongside it





JennyJukes said:


> infj... i watch shojou ha... not much anymore but i was into in the past:
> fruits basket
> ouran high school host club
> special a
> ...


I like you already
And skip beat is just <3


----------



## The Apparition (Oct 17, 2016)

Infj I suppose... (confident some days, and others not so much..)
shoujo, Slice of life, dramas, Comedy, psychological, things with a fantasy or mythological element?

;U; lets see if I can list some of my favs (I might miss some!)

*Ahh! sorry, this list got long!* :blushed:
I recommend all of them though! xD


* *




Beast player erin; Kemono no Souja Erin
Seirei no Moribito
Letter bee;Tegami bachi
No.6
Ping Pong: The animation
Free! iwatobi swim club; eternal summer
Yona of dawn;akatsuki no yona
noein
Shugo chara
Skip beat
Your Lie In April
Kimi to Boku
Mob Psycho 100
Hourou Musuko
Sakamichi no Apollon
Kaguya-hime no Monogatari
Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki
Mononoke Hime
Tekkonkinkreet
Kaze no Tani no Nausicaä
Hoshi wo Ou Kodomo
Brave Story
paranoia agent
Natsume yuujinchou
Mushishi
Boku dake ga Inai Machi
Kamichu!
Boku No Hero Academia
Bakuman
Barakamon
Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha
Hikaru no go
Mahoutsukai ni Taisetsu na Koto: Natsu no Sora
Kobato
xxxHolic
Full Moon wo Sagashite
Princess Tutu
Kodomo no Omocha
School Rumble
Tsuritama
Ookiku Furikabutte
Cowboy bebop
Nanaka 6/17
Usagi Drop
Kuragehime;Princess Jellyfish
Ouran High School Host Club
My Little Monster
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
LovelyComplex
Sasameki koto
Toradora!
Naruto(I'm still watching it, and dear lord am I emotionally invested!...on Ep 250-something of Shippuden)
Azumanga Daioh
K-On!
Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
March comes in like a lion(Its currently airing, hehe)
Yuri on ice(also airing!)
Lamune(BUT its been forever since I watched it)
Magical Canan
Cardcaptor sakura

Not anime and some isn't really manga but;
The Ancient Magus' Bride
Karin;Chibi vampire
Nineteen, Twenty-one
19days
The ".hack//" light novels/manga/games/shows
their story
Highspeed!
Bagjwi Sayug
Speak through colors
After school Nightmare
sand chronicles



@Godney and @Enistery
I think you guys might like Noein and mawaru penguindrum! You might not, but who knows, hehe;;
Maybe Boku dake ga Inai Machi and chaos head???? OHHH! there's also two movies; 
Tekkonkinkreet and Perfect Blue that you might like as well!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

i can agree with a lot of those, and i think the rest are just ones i havent seen =)

also, mob psycho (and one punch man) were amazing =D

im at home now so MAL

actually, this season is the first ive been behind in years, i still havent finished last season, and dunno if i'll be able to pick up much for a while, so im really sad ='(

but lets see, top picks, in no real order,and some annoyingly should fit into more than one category....):

* *




comedy:
gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun
tanaka-kun wa itsumo kedaruge
tonari no seki-kun
gugure kokkuri san
d-frag
hoozuki no reitetsu
danshi koukousei no nichijou
osomatsu san
gintama
senyuu
himouto umaru chan
re-life (serious concept and themes, done with romance, and comedy)
saiki kusuo no sainan (psynan?)
servant x service
arakawa under the bridge
sakamoto desu ga
sekko boys
tentai senshi sunred
barakamon 
handa-kun (after barakamon)
detroit metal city
hetalia
sket dance

sports:
haikyuu
free (lol)
chihayafuru (kinda a sport)

actiony/shounen:
jojo
boku no hero academia
noragami
shokugeki no souma (who said cooking cant be actiony?)
one punch man (comedy too)
mob psycho 100 (comedy too)
ansatsu kyoshitsu
durarara 
samurai flamenco (ok, it was kinda...odd, and lots of people didnt like where it went, but, it was different)
innou battle wa nichijou kei no naka de (was tempted to put this as just comedy, but...)
nanatsu no taizai
re: zero kara hajimeru iseikai seikatsu

relaxing:
natsume yuujincho
flying witch

shounen harem/comedy:
boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai (harem/targeted at males, but i loved it still)
kami nomi zo shiru sekai
yamada kun to shichinin no majou
nourin
kono subarashii sekai ni shukufuku wo

shoujo/romance:
skip beat (manga is <3)
inu x boku ss
akatsuki no yona (action too)
ouran high school host club
tonari no kaibutsu-kun
ore monogatari
uta-pri
kaicho wa maid-sama
school rumble
kyoukai no rinne
love lab
special a

more serious:
death parade (and death billiards)
boku dake ga inai machi
shouwa genroku rakugo shinjuu (lots of comedy, but so serious too)
kiseijuu
shigatsu wa kimi no uso
nabari no ou
selector infected wixoss
kuroshitsuji (not that serious, but doesnt fit in any other category)




phew, i know a few were mentioned by others (and im seconding those)
this took a long time =0


----------



## jusplathemus (Jan 13, 2015)

I havent's seen anyone mention these, though they were really good:

Drama:
Anohana
Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki

Comedy/Drama:
Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
Shirobako
Inou-Battle wa Nichijou-kei no Naka de
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry

Action/Drama:
Persona 3 Movies (all 4 of them)
Rokka no Yuusha
also, the 2nd season of Noragami (Aragoto) is waaaaay better than the first one, especially the first arc


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

jusplathemus said:


> I havent's seen anyone mention these, though they were really good:
> 
> Drama:
> Anohana
> ...


mentioned 2 (admittedly, i mentioned noragami as a whole, not specifically season 2), and considered adding the other 2
(and i kinda enjoyed sakurasou, but not enough to mention it)

your taste is ok ^.^


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I moved this to a more fitting thread.



narcissistic said:


> Nisekoi is a rom-com; I am not sure if you're interested in such genre.
> Unless you're a softy deep down :3


Nevermind, the character Chitoge doesn't look the same as in your previous avatars.

Also, _that genre actually does sound oddly appealing._
Toradora is an Anime I really enjoyed, to which the only criticism I have towards is that the premise (Ryuuji and Taiga becoming friends because they're in love with each other's friend) contradicts the ending (Ryuuji and Taiga hooking up).
The fucked up thing was that, like Clannad, I expected the ending to happen, given the story and the direction it's headed, but I got so absorbed into Toradora that it hit me over the head with it.

If you're curious about my taste in Anime, I generally love anime that take place in an alternate universe with its own rules (magic and shit) that basically set the premise to which all plot points revolve around, having characters learn how to exploit these rules in order to succeed. And of course the intellectual shit. I'm a sucker for intellectual shit. Of course comedy is always welcome as well.

I'm rather picky about romance though, but I'm not going to go in-depth unless you're genuinely interested.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Emologic said:


> Nevermind, the character Chitoge doesn't look the same as in your previous avatars.


She's heavily tsundere; so the avatars I use for her are the more dere sides of her.

My critique to Toradora was the unexpected reasoning behind Taiga leaving Ryuuji near the end (yes I know they got back together in the final end);
I suspect it was because she didn't want to rely on him no longer (since Ryuuji pretty much assured her survival) and therefore wanted to prove to him that she's capable of herself; however this is just speculation and I dislike speculating, I prefer closure/certainty then having to guess what could of been.
Though in itself that is more so of a personal critique rather on the show itself; otherwise it was long ago when I watched it and therefore lack any real critiques and more so on how the show made me feel about it instead.

My taste on anime; needs to have romance, I only enjoy such story telling if I am able to become attached to a certain character or if I see the romance between two characters as being "_cute_". I'm the sort of person to call out things as being "_cute_" and get all giddy when _cute _things occur (in my own time of course, displaying such affection with others around me is highly uncomfortable).
I am not particularly persuaded by the setting of the show; that does not concern me. Unless I find the setting to be unrealistic --> and then I find it difficult not to notice and critique such a thing --> therefore my settings tend to be more realistic e.g. high-schools. However shows that are more mystical e.g. Code Geass are fine because it just is; I don't find it's setting highly distracting and more so blends in with everything i.e. I don't pay too much attention to such.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Godney said:


> I love Higurashi. Have you seen the second season? It's not as common, so a lot of people don't know about it. Both are great, though, IMO.
> 
> Also, You can take the cognitive functions test here:
> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test


Yep! Higurashi has been my favourite series since 2009, I've seen the whole show (and season 2 of course) at least 9 times. Read the visual novels a bunch, too.

If you like Higurashi, you ought to check out Umineko, the sort-of sequel. The anime adaptation is trash, but the VNs are on Steam now and the manga is pretty easily found online. Best series I've ever read.

Thanks for the link, I should definitely take it soon. I'm terrible at being objective with myself.

Also, The Apparition, I loved ERASED and am planning to watch Perfect Blue (and Paprika) soon!


----------



## jusplathemus (Jan 13, 2015)

darcstar3 said:


> your taste is ok ^.^


Why, thank you roud:

Though these are not my absolute favs, I posted them earlier in the thread.


----------



## Godney (Aug 28, 2016)

Enistery said:


> Yep! Higurashi has been my favourite series since 2009, I've seen the whole show (and season 2 of course) at least 9 times. Read the visual novels a bunch, too.
> 
> If you like Higurashi, you ought to check out Umineko, the sort-of sequel. The anime adaptation is trash, but the VNs are on Steam now and the manga is pretty easily found online. Best series I've ever read.
> 
> ...


I've seen the Umineko anime, wasn't a fan. But I liked Bernkastel and Lambdadelta. I'll check out the VN soon


----------

